# emerging dev-perl/NetAddr-IP-4.028 fails

## celevra

Hi all,

hope you can help me, trying to emerge NetAddr-IP fails, here is the build log:

http://pastebin.com/PYg761kC

thank you

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; LC_ALL=C emerge --oneshot dev-perl/NetAddr-IP?  My guess is that you have some sort of problem with touch.

----------

## celevra

i think that too 

here is the output, thanks for your support

http://pastebin.com/8eMdPVRg

----------

